# Black Eagle Challengers vs. Gold-tip Pro 22's



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I used Pro 22's last year but switched to BEA Challengers when they came out and haven't went back. They make a really great arrow and I don't plan on switching any time soon. Their specs on all of their arrows are really great too!!


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Gold Tip has never given me a reason to change and I would say the 22 series is the most popular arrow in 3D.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Can't beat a 22!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I have shot both the BT 22's and switched last year to Black Eagle Challenger's, I will continue shooting the Challenger's.


----------



## Callo21 (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't touch a black eagle with another arrow. It will be toast. My gold tips have taken multiple hard licks. My buddy shoots black eagles. They get hit, they are dead.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Do you guys think the 22's make a good hunting arrow as well? Or are they mostly used for target?

Like I said earlier, I am looking for a fat line cutting carbon arrow that can be used for hunting as well.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Callo21 said:


> Don't touch a black eagle with another arrow. It will be toast. My gold tips have taken multiple hard licks. My buddy shoots black eagles. They get hit, they are dead.


I've "hit" mine and they are fine, but then again I've also robinhooded some and they didn't make out so well. I use G Nock bushings in my arrows and haven't had any problems since but they do have some marks from my Pro Points


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

22's are awesome arrows.

Maybe GT best.
DB


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

22's!!

Terry Jr.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Callo21 said:


> Don't touch a black eagle with another arrow. It will be toast. My gold tips have taken multiple hard licks. My buddy shoots black eagles. They get hit, they are dead.


Huh? I have shot Deep Impacts,Carnivores and Challengers and not once have I had any of the break or crack Black Eagles are some of the most durable shafts that I have shot!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

22!


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Have owned both and think both are great. That being said, Black Eagles are better weight, better spine consistency, and better price. The Challengers will be in my 3D quiver this year.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Callo21 said:


> Don't touch a black eagle with another arrow. It will be toast. My gold tips have taken multiple hard licks. My buddy shoots black eagles. They get hit, they are dead.


not sure what setup he is shooting. Around here we shoot a ton of indoor 3d which is the ultimate abuse test for arrows. The magums and challengers are super durable. They are as durable as any gold tip shaft. 
But on the topic of the 22 vs challengers i shoot both from different setups. They are both great arrows but i really am liking the challengers in the .400 spine for my 60# bows. I like the speed i get and still keep the point weight up.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I hunt with 22's, love em!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Last year at the asa shoots if you signed up to be a staff shooter at the black eagle booth you got a set of arrows with components for a pretty good price, that would be the way to get into a black eagle and try a dozen. Me personally I just convinced my buddy to get the series 22 shafts and we are building him a dozen 3d arrows with 100 grain knock busters. I am looking forward to seeing how they shoot for him.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

22's blow up. Three big tournaments last year 3 different arrows broke approx 4" in front of the fletch. I switched and never had another problem. Ended up selling my other dozen GT 22's cause I lost faith in there ability.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

trying to decide between the two right now


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Shot both, still shooting BEA challengers for 3d. As far as being fragile the challengers are as tough as any other arrow on the market!!


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

shoot the G/T's 22 for 3-D they fly great and there like an old timex...the BEA not so much.....but hunt with kenetic from GT.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I love my 22's. 

If I had to pick one arrow to play every game with, the 22 would be it. 3d, field, indoor... and hunt.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Diddo on what morelli said. 22's are hard to beat!


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

I a shooting the GT 22's for 3D and they tuned really well. I hunted with the BE Rampage this yr and they are super arrows. I have several friends shooting BE for 3D with great success. 

I did robinhood a BE the other day with my GT 22 at 40 yrs. Drove the bushing up to the label. Cool.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Be your own judge on arrows. It's obvious that the opinions here are biased due to who shoots what shaft. Everyone has a story to tell about their bad experience with a shaft but what they don't tell you are the mitigating circumstances that led up to the particular experience. One mans trash is another mans treasure.


----------



## ELPalmer (Mar 2, 2013)

yeah , I bought 1/2 gross of GT Series 22s from bowhunters super store, at that time, they havent jumped on the price bump as everyone else did, so im set for a while. Theyre proven and havent given me any reason to change as other have stated.
BE are made in China, GT in Mexico, given my choice,I rather send my $ to Mexico , they may send us illegals , they dont have any nukes in mountains pointing at us. I give china made stuff enough biz based on all the things you cant find that arent made in china.
series 22 are really a time proven all around shaft . been on the market for years

on the durabilty issue, i shoot GTs cause out of Easton fats and CE line jammers the GTs are the toughest. I havent shot the BE china clone of the 22 so i cant speak. i know a guy at the club who bought the really fat BE shaft, i forget what they call them, but there were pieces of them all over the practice range for a while, he went back to GT.


----------



## jaybow6 (Feb 8, 2008)

I shoot the Challengers for 3-D and love them. I haven't shot the GT but I haven't heard anything bad about them. It is pretty much up to you, I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

If you have arrows blowing up on impact of targets: You'll need to tune your bow better and check arrows before shooting them.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Gold Tip 22s are a great arrow and are very easy to set up, very consistent spine. Challengers I have never shot but from what I have been told they are also an awesome choice and the spine is very consistent from arrow to arrow, very much like a gt 22.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I enjoy my Challengers a great deal. They fly great out of my set up. I have never shot the GT 22's so I have nothing negative to say about them. I tried some different shafts from different companies and found the BEA Challengers to be the best for me. I find them to be durable and tough. I have had my arrows hit many times at shoots and they are all fine. I have robin hooded a few and they do not blow up but peel like a banana. They look super cool after this happens. I would go with what you feel is the best for your set up. AS for me, I will continue to shoot the BEA Challengers. Plus, I can't wait till Dorge gets his new system ready for Firenock so I can put them in my Challengers. 
Best of luck and Happy Shooting Everyone!


----------



## travis gross (Feb 19, 2006)

all i know is i love my 22s man!


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd say get some gt 22's but that's just me! From the looks of it alot of people are saying good things about both arrows. More than likely either would be a good choice. I like gold tips for 3d cus they're pretty resilient and can take a beating


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

22's and yes you can use em for hunting.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Just built my buddy a half dozen of the 22's and then we group tuned them in the hooter shooter and we only had 15 minutes to do the job because the shop was closing so in 15 minutes we got the arrows grouped smaller than a one inch group and I noticed that the arrows didn't really move that much when turning the nock. They just hit in the one inch group regardless of where we turned the nock.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Isn't the Velocity a rebranded 22?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Never **** the challengers. 22's IMO are excellent arrow and I have used them for years now. Highly recommend them.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Velocity shafts are a lot smaller than the 22's.


----------



## jjarcher (Sep 19, 2012)

I have shot both ......and still. Own both.....the 22's are in my closet and the challengers are in my quiver.... they are the best flying arrow over ever shot ! And are tough as a boot ! Black Eagle is best choice for 3 d and is a 12 killer


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

You just can't go wrong with GT 22's they are a proven arrow. Probably one of the best and easiest to tune out there. Haven't shot the other brand, but I know what you'll get with the GT's. Quality, straightness, toughness and great customer service.


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

ive shot the challengers for a while and I like them and I hunted with them. They were a little light for hunting imo but they shot great. The 22's are good too so ive heard but ive had good service from the guys at black eagle and to me that goes a long way.


----------

